# Tigers in Africa



## Soren (Mar 2, 2008)

A few years back an experiment with two Tigers, Ron Julie, was made in an effort to see wether Tiger could survive in the African wilderness. The goal of the experiment was to see wether the Tiger could at all survive in Africa, what the people behind the experiment hadn't foreseen however was just how effective a predator the Tiger is really is. 

On their first try at a live Gazelle herd the two Tigers demonstrated amazing pair tactics, and litterally caused a massacre. Approx. 11 to 12 Gazelles were killed by the two Tigers in one attack, the two Tigers litterally steering the herd into ambush after ambush, decimating it almost completely.

Later on the Tigers were stacked against a large herd of African Antilopes, and again the Tigers demonstrated amazing cooperation skills, achieving quick kills.

Actual footage from the experiment from when it was aired on Discovery channel: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KFRgBUX5Wk_

Pretty amazing IMO. Esp. that they remained tame to humans.

Amazing animal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting, Soren.... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting indeed....


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought this post was going to be about Tiger tanks in Tunisia.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I thought this post was going to be about Tiger tanks in Tunisia.



Me too ! Oh well....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah but still it shouldn't really go beyond an experiment... I saw Tigers last time I was here too and for it just didn't seem right (they were tame ones all the same). Just because it can be done doesn't mean it should be. Besides enough Americans (no offense) think there are Tigers in Africa anyway so why actually make so there is (this is going on personal experience of my times in Africa on Safari).


----------



## Soren (Mar 3, 2008)

If the Tiger is introduced to Africa it will affect the ecosystem, no doubt about it, Ron Julie demonstrated that very clearly. The Tiger is a faster stronger cat than the Lion, and unlike the Lion the Tiger isn't any abit afraid of water, it infact thrives in water. 

At the end of the vid on Youtube you will see the people behind the experiment picking up and loading the dead Gazelles that Ron Julie killed on their first go at a Gazelle herd. In the end there simply wasn't room for them all.

However it has been proven that hundreds of years ago there were Tigers in Africa, and Lions were more widespread as-well, so there's no doubt that these cats are very adaptable.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Soren said:


> At the end of the vid on Youtube you will see the people behind the experiment picking up and loading the dead Gazelles that Ron Julie killed on their first go at a Gazelle herd. In the end there simply wasn't room for them all.



I thought most wild animals only killed what they (or the pack) could eat.
Seems these two are killing just for the hell of it. Almost like "The Great 
White Hunter". He kills for the sport of it.

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 3, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I thought this post was going to be about Tiger tanks in Tunisia.


Me too!!
Maybe we can sue him for false advertising! Maybe a class action suit? I'm traumatized I think!  Ha-Ha Oh well, back to the modelling thread.


----------



## magnocain (Mar 3, 2008)

They will be the death of us all.........


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 3, 2008)

The liger:

"pretty much my favorite animal,"

,


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

Charles, they're still of the feline species and hunt for hunt sake, just like the feral, stray cats you see on our streets. Although well fed, they will still kill and sometimes bring their kill home!

Thank God they're not here - I'd be flipping burgers for a living!!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 4, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> The liger:
> 
> "pretty much my favorite animal,"
> 
> ,



I watched Napolean Dynamite on TV this weekend.

Some parts were damn funny~!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 4, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I watched Napolean Dynamite on TV this weekend.
> 
> Some parts were damn funny~!



you get all the references sys....

that guy is so awkward, it's painful to watch


----------

